# anyone here???



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone here have any commet about Milwaukee heated hoodie???


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I have one that The wife uses as I never get cold ( it is SoCal) but the wife loves it when we go to outdoor functions/camping in fall and winter. One m12 battery will last mostly any function, rodeo, football game, an afternoon fishing.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Not for Moentrols


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Man up! A heated sweatshirt? Sheesh. C'mon. Chicago isn't that cold.....:laughing:


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

My foreman has one- he suggests to get a snug fit for the best result. His is too baggy for it to work as well as is supposedly would.

As for me, I wish they made heated *boots*! Steel toe boots and -30 don't go well together..


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the coat, tooo freaking sweet watching the kids soccer and baseball games. Wife has the hoodie with the same result it is too nice. First day with it and the reason I bought it, roughing in a burnt down roofless house 30degrees with a 25mph wind in the Seattle drizzle the dam foreman would not reschedule. I had a serious cold but the bank account was a bit light. I set it on high to warm up and after 15 minutes turned it down to low 12v v2 battery lasted 4-6 hours I think. I don't know how many times I have used the case with the usb charger for more phone time. I like it.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Love mine. I have the hooded sweat jacket. I wear a heavy coat over it, and run it on low setting.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Works good for deer season.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I'll be getting a hoodie soon. My large corded hammer drills are all Milwaukee and my battery tools are Dewalt. Milwaukee impresses me with the speciality tools that they offer. Whereas, Dewalt just doesn't have that kind of tool line. I'll be adding Milwaukee tools soon to my van.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

FEDguy said:


> I'll be getting a hoodie soon. My large corded hammer drills are all Milwaukee and my battery tools are Dewalt. Milwaukee impresses me with the speciality tools that they offer. Whereas, Dewalt just doesn't have that kind of tool line. I'll be adding Milwaukee tools soon to my van.


I've been a Dewalt guy for years but have been strongly considering switching to Milwaukee for the exact reason of all the specialty tools. I recently picked up a Milwaukee cordless bandsaw that works awesome and my company has been doing alot of work with Uponor and Milwaukee has the tools for that too....Annnnd the heated hoodies/jackets...I mean come on!!! that alone would make me switch!!


----------

